

Jeff Bonforte Joins Xobni as CEO - brezina
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2008/02/15/jeff-bonforte-joins-xobni-as-ceo/

======
RyanGWU82
Congrats guys -- what a week!

If only you could have had Bonforte demoing your product and Bill Gates as
your CEO ;-)

------
mattmaroon
By what metric is Yahoo Messenger now number 1? That seems silly to me. I'm
guessing they just count everyone who has a Yahoo Mail account as a customer.
I have to think that by actual usage it's still 3rd.

------
henning
<http://www.bonforte.com/resume/>

seems like he's effective enough that his lack of hard technical background
isn't really a problem.

~~~
skmurphy
He and Tim O'Reilly are the only classics majors I am aware of in high tech.
Perhaps my six years of studying Latin and two years of Greek have been more
helpful than I realized. At 35 with all of his accomplishments I am surprised
that Yahoo let him go.

------
prakash
The Xobni guys are biased towards folks that have previously started startups
be it their investors(YC & Khosla Ventures) or hires -- which is a good thing.

------
DarrenStuart
seems like a smart hire.

~~~
schoudha
Why? Xobni is 14 person company, do they really need an external CEO?

Also, this particular hire didn't really succeed in social search @ Yahoo.

~~~
DarrenStuart
perhaps the founders don't have the skills needed to grow the company further
so hired the talent in. Also maybe the investors behind it wanted someone with
experience at the helm.

This is common stuff that happens all the time in funded startups.

